# My little hermann's has gone missing, advice please!



## Miacat (May 11, 2008)

It has been incredibly hot today and I decided to let my two Hermann's out for a roam, Bridget (2) and Melika (1, 2 in November) I kept my eye on them and was then invited to the park, so I put them in there run outside with food and water and went out. Upon returning it appeared they'd escaped.
This has never happened before so of cause it worried me.

I found Bridget roughly half an hour after but Melika remains missing.
It is now cold and wet due to a huge storm.

We have left food out but I know that due to the cold she wont be moving much.

I would appreciate advice on the best way to find her and aftercare.

Mia x


----------



## Jacqui (May 11, 2008)

Such a scarey and horrible thing to have happen. 

First off your positive they both got out of their pen? It wasn't covered or have a lip on it or anything? Look really close especially under plants.

Where did you find Bridget? 

Do they have an enclosure within a fenced in back yard by any chance? Or is it all open other then their pen?


----------



## ryanp15 (May 11, 2008)

Yes check absolutely everywhere in their pen, get someone else to check also. Then look around the area you found the other torotise. Then look anywhere that may look freshly dug etc. or anywhere that looks warm, under plants, leaves, logs or thing like that. Then check neighbours gardens and get people to help you.

Hope you find her eventually 

Ryan


----------



## Miacat (May 11, 2008)

We're sure they got out their pen but we don't know how.

We found Bridget behind one of our sheds but Melika was definately not with her.

My dad will probably look for her today, but it's been overnight now so things aren't looking great, it was warm though and if she's burrowed which she's particularly good at then hopefully she'll be warm enough to at least keep breathing.

I will tell you when we find her.

Thank you for all the helpful advice.


----------



## Jacqui (May 12, 2008)

Just don't give up, especially at this point. Those guys can be pretty hardy and usually survival instincts kick in and they go under ground if they must to keep warm.

Lost torts have been found months after escaping. Just keep looking, especially on warm days. Also, try not to cut the grass until she/he is found.

What you might do, is to put Bridget out in her pen while you can watch her. Just don't leave her alone. She may show you how they got out.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2008)

Chances are VERY good that a neighbor has found your tortoise. Knock on doors on your block and let people know that you have lost a tortoise. For some unknown reason, people find a dog or cat and they try to find the owner, but they find a tortoise and it never occurs to them that their might be an owner someplace and they usually keep him. Put up flyers on the utility poles on your street. Watch the paper for lost and found ads.

Hope you get him back...

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (May 12, 2008)

A while back I too had lost my little Comet(5 mo old Greek). I found her the next day still in her pen but buried. I spent the best part of the evening and morning on my knees running my hands over the dirt to find her. Looking mid morning and late afternoon is good that is when they are most active. And yes more eyes the better. Fingers crossed she will turn up soon


----------



## Miacat (May 12, 2008)

I've checked in the neighbours garden but no sign.
I think I will make some little posters to hand out.

My neighbour has left her side door unlocked so we can look anytime. Nice people.
Sadly about 90 percent of there garden is Melika heaven, places to burrow, thick leaves and 
the like. 

Bridget seems so weird without her little friend.

Thanks for support and advice


----------



## Jacqui (May 12, 2008)

Miacat said:


> My neighbour has left her side door unlocked so we can look anytime. Nice people.
> Sadly about 90 percent of there garden is Melika heaven, places to burrow, thick leaves and
> the like.



It may make it harder for you to find Melika, but think of it this way, it also ups her survival chances until you can find her. She will be out of sight from many predators, she can burrow under if she becomes too cold, and a can find things to munch on.


----------



## Miacat (May 12, 2008)

That's what I thought. Thankfully it's quite warm and that's due to continue through the week.

I've just leafleted the area and put some up on lamposts on my street and round the corner.

I put these pictures of her on them;
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee22/miffy_234/mel.jpg?t=1210622195
that was for the cute factor and so people could see her thickness.

http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee22/miffy_234/melly.jpg?t=1210622252
So people could see her pattern and her length.


----------



## ryanp15 (May 12, 2008)

So are the gardens actually secure? Is your garden enclosed so that the tortoise couldn't escape? It sounds as if they could escape into your neighbours garden, but are there any others?

It could help you with how far the tortoise could possibly go, then you can ask those people to be careful and check 

good luck again anyway


----------



## K9KidsLove (May 12, 2008)

Did you find your baby yet?
Patsy


----------



## Miacat (May 13, 2008)

No sign yet. We put up posters and the only response is an irritating boy in my class having a joke. Sad person.
There is only one side of our garden were she could've got out, into the garden of a couple round the corner (we're the end house) and they have been lovely, they let us look and have left the side gate unlocked so we could look whenever we like, but no sign yet.
There garden is fairly secure but they left the side door open the day she went missing (they didn't know then).


----------



## K9KidsLove (May 14, 2008)

Sorry you haven't found your baby yet. Don't give up. She may be buried somewhere. She may come out when she is hungry. Keep reminding your neighbors to watch for her. I worry every time I leave my property that one might get loose or get stolen. There is a slightly retarded teenager that lives next to us that loves my torts & lizards & Chihuahuas. I worry he might decide to take one. The first thing I do when I wake up & the first thing when I get home is check everyone. 
Keep on looking
Good luck
Patsy


----------



## Miacat (May 15, 2008)

i've looked again in 2 of the neighbours gardens plus our own - no sign.
Bridget is acting weird, usually when we get her out she races off but now she just
stays and then slowly walks to places she doesn't usually go & also she's started
digging her food out of her bowl to eat it.


----------



## janiedough (May 15, 2008)

has she ever gotten out before? where did you find her? look there

look really really really good. percy gets out all the time and i swear i look right at him and never see him.

good luck


----------



## Miacat (May 18, 2008)

She's never gotten out before.
We've leafleted the area and looked in our own garden and the neighbours.
The was another intensely cold spell last night.
It's been a week now and still now sign but I'm still hopeful.


----------



## puredevonian (May 18, 2008)

Hi Miacat,
I really hope that you find her, where abouts do you live?
A quite good site to advertise on is Gumtree, this will cover your area (www.gumtree.co.uk), not that you would mind paying to get your precious one back but this is free.
Good luck!!!! ((*_*))


----------



## drgnfly2265 (May 18, 2008)

Good luck, I hope you find her soon 

___________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## old4x4 (May 26, 2008)

Any luck finding your little one?


----------

